# Home made incubator :)



## spuddastu (Nov 9, 2008)

My go at a home made incubator, all set up and going.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Are you finding the temperatures stable?


----------



## spuddastu (Nov 9, 2008)

Ye not to bad. Going from 78-83 on a mat stat. Going to females but if needed I will notch it up a touch


----------



## BoscMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Could you put that again in a bigger plastic box, it would help stop ambient room temps influencing the internal temperature.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

looks good:2thumb:


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

looks good, if you changed the matstat for a pulse stat you will get more stable temps


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

RedDragon619 said:


> looks good, if you changed the matstat for a pulse stat you will get more stable temps


I agree, always a pulse stat for me : victory:


----------

